# Midwest based Power Sound Audio launches website for home audio enthusiasts



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Midwest based Power Sound Audio launches website for home audio enthusiasts*

MINERAL RIDGE, OH – JUNE 29, 2012 - Power Sound Audio is launching an online retail store for home theater enthusiasts interested in American assembled, high quality loudspeakers and subwoofers. The company is entering the market with three subwoofers from the Power X product line; the sealed XS15, and two vented models, the XV15 and XV30. All subwoofers offer class leading performance at incredibly affordable prices.








*XS15*
The XS15 is a powerful, sealed subwoofer able to deliver accurate levels of bass into the lowest audible octave. Priced at $699.

Features
• Proprietary, USA assembled, 15" high excursion driver
• Patented digital hybrid PS BASH® 500W amplifier with DSP control
• American made, highly durable, black textured finished cabinets
• 26Hz-200Hz +/-3dB (16Hz-20Hz typical in-room extension)

*XV15*
The XV15 vented subwoofer delivers crisp, detailed bass, while digging deep into the lowest frequencies. Combining the deep bass capabilities of a vented subwoofer and the shallow roll off of a sealed subwoofer, the XV15 is a perfect match for both movies and music. Priced at $749.

Features
• Proprietary, USA assembled, 15" high excursion driver
• Patented digital hybrid PS BASH® 500W amplifier with DSP control
• American made, highly durable, black textured finished cabinets
• 21Hz-200Hz +/-3dB (16Hz-18Hz typical in-room extension)

*XV30*
The largest subwoofer in the Power X line is the XV30. It produces intense levels of bass with its huge 6” Precision PortTM, two proprietary 15” drivers, and an enclosure the size of a large end table. Priced at $1249.

Features
• Exclusive, USA assembled, 15" high excursion drivers
• Patented digital hybrid PS BASH® 750W amplifier with DSP control
• American made, highly durable, black textured finished cabinet
• 21Hz-200Hz +/-3dB (16Hz-18Hz typical in-room extension)

*Contact*
Tom Vodhanel
[email protected]
www.powersoundaudio.com
www.facebook.com/powersoundaudio
www.twitter.com/powersoundaudio

*About Power Sound Audio*
Power Sound Audio designs, develops, and assembles high quality loudspeakers and subwoofers for home theater environments. Co-Owners, Tom Vodhanel and Jim Farina have spent more than 10 years together perfecting their craft and designing products known worldwide. With a common goal of offering class leading products at affordable pricing, Power Sound Audio strives to create a unique buying experience for its customers. From products that exceed expectations to exceptional customer service before and after the sale, Power Sound Audio intends for every customer to feel genuinely satisfied with their purchase.

*Source:* Press Release


----------

